# what does honey locust burl look like?



## jimmyjames

Last weekend I did some mowing out on the farm and picking up some tree limbs so I can have the grounds bailed and I found a fairly large honey locust tree with a massive burl on it right at ground level, I haven't cut but a couple burls but I think there might be some neat wood in it, the bark has a texture of what quilted maple bark looks like, about quarter size lumps all over it, if I get some time in the next couple weeks I will go back out there and cut it, the only bad thing is that I will have to take the whole tree to get it, the burl wraps the entire tree and resembles the shape of a 30" diameter pumpkin , the tree is only about 12" diameter and the burl is at ground level with the bottom of the burl sitting on the ground, I'm probably going to have to dig underneath it to get my saw under it, does this sound like its worth cutting? Maybe I will just shave off a small chunk and see what's inside


----------



## Kevin

HL is one of my top 5 favorite species. It has too many good qualities to list! Be careful that the "burl" was not caused by wire. Tree in a working environment like that are magnets for wire and nails and any kind of metal. What happens is a shredder or bailer guy sees some barbed wire lying on the ground and doesn't want to carry it on the tractor back to the truck so wraps it around the nearest tree. The tree grows around it and it looks like a burl, and technically is a burl, but with a not-so-nice surprise in it. It might be metal-free but take your saw and cut into it perpendicular with a dull blade to check. If you hit wire you can always leave it be to frow to 20" and take the saw log above it in a few years. HL is awesome wood.


----------



## phinds

Interesting ... I checked my site and I have NO burls for honey locust (well, I have one bowl blank that was LISTED as a burl but doesn't look like a burl to me).

Kevin, are burls rare for this wood or have I just been lax in sussing them out?


----------



## Kevin

phinds said:


> ..
> Kevin, are burls rare for this wood ...



I think so, but burls period are rare here. I don't see many at all and when I do they're very low quality. I know black locust burl happens fairly often but I never heard of honeylocust burl either come to mention it. This may give even more credence to my wire theory. Will be interesting to see what he finds out. 

P.S. _"sussing"_ - nice one man.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls

From a google image search...."honey locust burl"


----------



## justturnin

I don't know how similar the woods will be but here is some Black Locust Burl I have.


----------



## phinds

justturnin said:


> I don't know how similar the woods will be but here is some Black Locust Burl I have.



The woods are TOTALLY unrelated (other that both being wood) but they do look a bit alike. No idea if the burls do.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

I have a lot of honeylocust drying and much more yet to be harvested.. google the term and add lumber and you'll see the gorgeous orange center with creamy outer wood. Some are hybrids and are thornless

http://www.google.com/search?gs_rn=25&gs_ri=psy-ab&cp=15&gs_id=bi&xhr=t&q=honey+locust+lumber&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.50768961,d.cGE&biw=1538&bih=795&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=YjsNUrmLNKPNiwKxtoHACQ


----------

